
Ask HN: Would you like the ability to predict the price of a specific stock? - cbe
Epolix is a platform for making AI simple to build.  One area of focus is financial markets.  We are interested in providing predictive intelligence tools for retail traders.<p>For those of you who have online trading accounts:<p>1. Would you like to be able to predict the price of a stock (tomorrow, 1 month, 3 months) from now?  This might include the high and low for a given prediction.<p>2. Would you pay for the ability, and if so, how much per month?<p>We aren&#x27;t focused on quantitative trading.  Rather, we are providing tools to maximize returns and give greater confidence in planning and decision making.<p>Thanks in advance for all of your input!!!
======
greenyoda
I'd be willing to pay a lot for it if you could provide evidence that your
predictions are accurate. For example, you could post predictions for ten
randomly chosen stocks on your web site, and I could come back 3 months later
and compare the predictions against actual prices.

Otherwise, I can read dozens of dubious predictions a day for free on the
financial web sites.

~~~
cbe
Thanks for taking the time to respond.

Your example is part of what we are offering. You would be able to validate
the accuracy of our predictions.

Additionally, we continue to improve our model to increase our accuracy.

Is there a particular strategy or use case you would use the tool for?

~~~
gus_massa
> _Your example is part of what we are offering. You would be able to validate
> the accuracy of our predictions._

The problem is that you are entering a field that is full of people selling
snake oil, and you need to build a minimal credibility before someone pays to
get the data, wait three months, and check if the predictions are accurate.

~~~
cbe
Thanks for the input. I agree.

In the near term, we thought it would be helpful to let people make
predictions for free without registering.

If they want to track the predictions against the actuals we could send them
an email or a text when the actuals are available. Over time we would be able
to provide performance metrics. This would take the work out of it for them.
They could choose to register/pay when they recognize value.

You could make unlimited predictions, but if you want notifications and
metrics, it would be limited to 3 stocks. A paid account would get more, not
unlimited, but enough to emulate a portfolio.

Would that appeal to you and allow you to make a decision?

~~~
gus_massa
It's more like a reminder or a personal bet. I though your service was some
kind of program that makes stock predictions.

~~~
cbe
The prediction is the heart of it and the notification is meant to be a
convenience.

